# My Hobby Is "Shopping"



## Underd0g (May 2, 2018)

Photoshopping that is.
My misogynist side said the title might bring in the women.

Depending on how well this is received, I'll start with one of my favorites.
What I lack in skill, I try to make up in humor.
This is an homage to Twilight Zone's "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet".


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 2, 2018)

You should go into cover design.


----------



## Underd0g (May 2, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> You should go into cover design.




You are very kind, thank you!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 2, 2018)

...or Fox News


----------



## Underd0g (May 2, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ...or Fox News




My friend's dog loves Fox News...


----------



## Underd0g (May 4, 2018)

You can increase the size by clicking on the picture itself, it makes it more entertaining.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 11, 2018)

One of the dogs I dogsit with is Teddy. He will stop
what he’s doing or get up from his bed if he sees
or hears an animal on the tv...and have a seat and 
watch until theres too many people...it’s so funny.


----------



## Underd0g (May 11, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> One of the dogs I dogsit with is Teddy. He will stop
> what he’s doing or get up from his bed if he sees
> or hears an animal on the tv...and have a seat and
> watch until theres too many people...it’s so funny.




Lol, I love dog behaviors. I love their human's behaviors too.
My avatar is of our Duke, of 17 years!


----------



## ContemplativeWordsmith (Jun 30, 2018)

amazing!


----------



## Underd0g (Jun 30, 2018)

ContemplativeWordsmith said:


> amazing!



Well since you bumped the thread and not me...


----------



## GreenSplat on the wall (Jun 30, 2018)

Ha! Your pretty good at this!


----------



## Underd0g (Jun 30, 2018)

GreenSplat on the wall said:


> Ha! Your pretty good at this!



And that's all it takes:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 1, 2018)

Lassie...she was the best...
Rin Tin Tim too.


----------



## Underd0g (Jul 1, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Lassie...she was the best...
> Rin Tin Tim too.



I like dog style humor...


----------



## Shnette (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes, shopping is nice. I miss it very much.


----------



## Underd0g (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Underd0g (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 4, 2018)

Standing in an ice chest...very funny
I like your soccer spirits, doesn’t matter if a car 
speeds by.


----------



## Underd0g (Nov 4, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Standing in an ice chest...very funny
> I like your soccer spirits, doesn’t matter if a car
> speeds by.



Yay, you resurrected my thread!


----------



## Hope4All (Feb 2, 2019)

Love them all, share more with us


----------



## Underd0g (Feb 2, 2019)

Hope4All said:


> Love them all, share more with us



Once again thanks, I didn't have to bump the thread myself.

Here's a self esteem poster and a little one I did a long time ago that you have to know how to play chess to appreciate:


----------

